

HDTV Not Impressive? - pmichaud
http://xkcd.com/732/

======
ZeroGravitas
I don't know about impressive, but for many people it's overkill due to the
distance they sit from the screen. The pixels are indistinguishable at normal
TV viewing range.

Apparently at the standard US viewing distance of 9 feet you need a 46" TV to
resolve the detail in 720p, to resolve 1080p detail you'd need a 69" TV set.

------
evlapix
Haha! Exactly what I needed to offset the nag fest I got this morning from an
HD snob for not investing in a Blu-Ray setup only a week after upgrading from
my 32" tube.

